# Forums



## Wordmaster85

Hello,

Could you please tell me what is the plural of 'forum' in Czech? I mean an Internet forum such as Wordreference. I read 'fóra' somewhere but I'm not sure...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bibax

*forum*, pl. *fora*, n. (like in Latin);


----------



## Wordmaster85

Thanks bibax,

Should I add the accent?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello Wm, bibax seems to have signed out. Yes, it should be  "fóra" - it's actually a length mark to indicate that it's a long "o".


----------



## bibax

Some people write "diskuze" and "fórum". I write "diskuse" and "forum" (< Latin discussio and forum - short o!).


----------

